# It's Margarita Time!!!



## rennerbee (Jul 25, 2004)

So, it seems as through there are quite of few fellow 'Rita lovers. Was wondering... what is your favorite recipe is for those delicious drinks? I will admit 2 things to you...1st) my favorite addition for them is a lemon/lime juice concentrate added. The lime gives it a bit more of a kick! 2nd) Now don't laugh...Until I was about 25 or so, I made them with Stolies. Yes, thought it was vodka, not tequilla, vodka. Now wonder it didn't taste the same as when I got them other places!









Have a great weekend!


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Being a huge BUFFETT fan, here is Jimmy's answer to the

*PERFECT MARGARITA*

1. Fill shaker with broken cubed ice.
2. Squeeze TWO fresh lime wedges into shaker.
3. Savor the fresh lime aroma (AAAAAHHHHHHH!!!!)
4. Add 2 oz. Cuervo 1800.
5. Sniff the cork.
6. Add 1/2 oz. of Jose Cuervo White if ya wish (white for bite!).
7. Add 1-1/4 oz. of Roses Lime Juice (accept no substitutes!).
8. Add 1/2 oz. of Bols Triple Sec (nothing but the best!).
9. Add "a splash" of Bols Orange Curaco (shh... secret ingredient).
10. Cover shaker tightly!
11. Shake vigorously.
12. Flip shaker in midair twice (three times if you're a pro).
13. Uncover shaker and savor the flavor!
14. Rim glass with Lime peel (outside only!). 
15. Salt the outside only.
16. Add fresh ice.
17. Strain mixture over ice.
18. Squeeze in 1 lime wedge and toss rind over left shoulder.
19. Now kick back, turn up the tunes and enjoy! (Buffett of course!)


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Now that we are talkin' drinks!
Here is a new recipe i acquired from a chain restaurant.

*Sunset Mango Cooler*

Fill tumbler with ice. (I like the fancy kind I get on cruise ships!)
Add:
1 Jigger of Capt. Morgan's Mango Rum
1 Splash of Grenadine
Fill with pineapple orange juice
Garnish with orange wedge, straw, and enjoy!

The drink has the colors of the sunset in it, which is celebrated in the Caribbean. sunny 
I found another juice called Mango Lime that also tastes good in this drink.

Jimmy calls 'em "BOAT DRINKS!"


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Well, since I never tried a margarita until a few months ago, I use the real easy method. Cuervo makes a margarita, complete with tequila, triple sec, and the lemon-lime all in the same bottle. Just add ice, and if you desire, salt. It doesn't get any easier than that. And they sell it in half gallon sizes.









Tim


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Tim...that just doesn't sound as fun and the 19 steps! Surely a time saver though! Either way, you end up in the same place.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

....still looking for the lost shaker of salt?









I just figure it saves packing space in the Outback if I can carry one bottle instead of three or four.







Gotta keep the wgt down and all....









Tim


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

PS...I found "The lost shaker of salt!" It was in the gift section at www.margaritaville.com !


----------



## kjp1969 (Apr 25, 2004)

ND, and you call yourself a Parrothead! Here's the true island recipe (extra points if you mix it in an old cowboy boot):

Mix 1 can frozen limeade concentrate, one canful (use the limeaid can) tequila, one beer. Mix, pour over ice into salted glass. Trust me. The first one will be good, but the next couple will be even better, or at least it seems that way. Note: this is best if drunk while tailgating in the parking lot of the Buffet concert, listening to Songs You Know by Heart).

Kevin P.


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

1-1/2 shots Tequila
1/3 shots Cointreau
2/3 shots Grand Marnier

Put in 6-8 ounce glass with ice cubes and top off with lime-aid (frozen concentrate mixed triple strength)

Add real lime slice

Enjoy the smooth taste.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Kevin...Sounds interesting. Much easier, which scores points while tailgating at a BUFFETT CONCERT.

"I am a PARROTHEAD...hear me squak!"


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Kevin P- Does the type of beer matter? This could be important. I can't imagine a nice porter or oatmeal stout going well in that mixture, but then again, I'll try just about anything.









Tim


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

Tim,

Speaking of beer type, I am going to be chargrilling a beercan chicken soon and was wondering what type of beer to use. I was thinking Guiness would definitely ruin a good chicken. Maybe a Bud for some beechwood taste.

I am hoping the grilled chicken will complement my wife's 'ritas.

Her recipe for margaritas is so simple, the bottles of booze are a little expensive, but boy are they smooth and good, and I am a beer man. they are easy and fast to make also. Actually is sounding good right about now.

I've just gotten this new charcoal griller / smoker and I am going to town. Still learning the finer points about smoking food and learning the slow patience to do it.

Happy Rita'ing

KS


----------



## kjp1969 (Apr 25, 2004)

hatcityhosehauler said:


> Kevin P- Does the type of beer matter? This could be important. I can't imagine a nice porter or oatmeal stout going well in that mixture, but then again, I'll try just about anything.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Uh, yeah I shoulda mentioned that. No Guinness, Harp, or anything else properly served at room temperature. Since Corona has long sponsored Jimmy's tours and goes well with lime, that's my first choice. Red Stripe is an obvious choice as well, but a little obscure. As a rule, I'd say go for one of the lighter lagers, but almost any of them will be fine. It's hard to ruin something with *that much* tequila.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Bud?







Beer?







Gasp!







A nice pound of Widmer Hefewiezen would do the trick.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I only drink *RED STRIPE *when I'm in Jamaica Mon!


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

> A nice pound of Widmer Hefewiezen would do the trick


Now, why would you ruin a nice hefewiezen by mixing it with all that other stuff?









As far as the chicken goes HP, I think any lager would do, although I would stay away from the fruit wheats, unless you want a cherry wheat chicken?









Let us know how it comes out.

Tim


----------



## wercertifyable (Jun 23, 2005)

NDJollyMon said:


> Being a huge BUFFETT fan, here is Jimmy's answer to the
> 
> *PERFECT MARGARITA*
> 
> ...


Man, I LOVE this site.............hic


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

I have never heard of adding beer to a 'rita. That sounds very interesting. I made 10 gallons of Negra Modello 6 weeks ago. It was ready for the 4th. Several people who drank it, properly id'ed the stuff as Negra Modello, so I guess I hit the target on this batch.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Hmmmm. I wish I were around to sample the batch!


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

10 gallons! you re in charge of refreshments at the rally









John


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

Was 10 gallons -- now down to 5.....


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

5 gallons is fine to get the party started









Don


----------



## tragoscamp (Mar 7, 2006)

here you go . . .

2 ozs. white/silver tequila
3/4 oz. of triple sec or countreau
1 oz limeade (double strength)
3.4 oz of light beer (Coors lite is perfect)
1/2 oz of Orange juice . .

shake, pour in glass or strain over fresh ice . . salted rim . . they're rediculous . . have had plenty in the parking lot of the Orlando Arena before Buffet plays . . . been too long come to think of it . . 
camping next weekend at Ft Wilderness . . need to pack the mixins' . .

tragocamps


----------



## SurferZ (Feb 18, 2006)

Barber shop Margarita:

Have all ingredients prepared next to chair (preferrably iced tequila and sweet sour)
1) Sit in recliner lawn chair
2) Tilt head back, take deep breath and Open mouth
3) Pour 1/4 mouth Tequila while pouring triple sec (stop 3sec halfway thru tequila)
squeeze in 1 lime wedge,fill rest of way with Sweet/Sour dash of salt (add Grand Manier if available or if the recipeint can holdout that long)
4) SWISH!
5) Enjoy!


----------



## MrsDrake97 (Feb 28, 2006)

Now introducing....

THE DRAKE FAMILY LOW MAINTENANCE- "You can't screw these up" 
MARGARITAS!

1 can limeade
1/2 can tequila (use limeade can for measure!) 
1/2 can triple sec
lots of ice in blender!

They are perfect everytime! If you really want to get lit fast,,,add full cans of tequila & triple sec!








Don't forget the salt!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

NDJollyMon said:


> I only drink *RED STRIPE *when I'm in Jamaica Mon!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll have to drink one for ya when I'm in Jamaica this summer. June 21-July 1st....CAN'T WAIT.

Jolly..send me the link to that cool countdown program you used for your vacation.


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

tragoscamp said:


> here you go . . .
> 
> 2 ozs. white/silver tequila
> 3/4 oz. of triple sec or countreau
> ...


tragoscamp,

Welcome to Outbackers.com and congratulations on your first post. sunny Let us know a little about yourself, TT, TV, what part of the country you live in, etc. Post often.


----------



## tragoscamp (Mar 7, 2006)

Welcome to Outbackers.com and congratulations on your first post. sunny Let us know a little about yourself, TT, TV, what part of the country you live in, etc. Post often.








[snapback]88991[/snapback]​[/quote]

I read a lot of this site in December before we bought the 23RS . . tried to buy a pop up . . until my wife saw the Outbacks .. ! Researched, read everything I could, got a great deal on a 2005 'demo model' . . locally and have been planning trips every since. I've got several mods in mind already . . outdoor cable run, 'skirt' for under the pull out for the bikes/grill etc., mount an LCD TV inside . . I find more stuff I can't live without every time I read this site.
Thanks for the 'welcome' ..


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Does anyone even have a memory after drinking
















Because you cannot just have one









Thor


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Thor said:


> Does anyone even have a memory after drinking
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LMAO























Don


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

hey rennerbee...

I say you mix up a few gallon (







) of this magical mixure at the PNW Rally. I'm sure there will be plenty of empty cups just waiting for the chance to be filled up.


----------



## luv2camp (Mar 9, 2006)

Here's our family recipe. I believe my older brother got it from a bartender at Coppa-Banna on South Street in Philadelphia.

3 cups Jose Cuervo Margarita mix
1 cup Jose Cuervo Tequila
1/3 cup triple sec
1 cup Orange Juice
Juice from one lime (save the rinds to wet the rims of the glasses)

Pour above into a 2 quart pitcher
Top pitcher with ice and stir well
Rub the Lime rinds around the glasses and dip in margarita salt.
Carefully pour the margarita in the glass - so as not to knock off all the salt - and not have too many cubes!

Unfortunately, we camp with friends that can't drink tequila. So, we don't bother making pitchers of margaritas - we "suffer" and switch to Choco-chip-tinis. YUMMY too!









Enjoy! sunny


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

NDJollyMon said:


> Being a huge BUFFETT fan, here is Jimmy's answer to the
> 
> *PERFECT MARGARITA*
> 
> ...


This is a start but any way they are made is fine.

I would like to nominate the Marguerita as the "Official" drink of the Outbackers 'cult'

We can still call it Kool Aid but we will know what it is









John


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

This thread is killin me ...... now I am craving a Margarita


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

Margaritas are far too complicated, especially after you have had a few.
All you need is some Jose, a shot glass, some lime slices, and a little salt.
Cheers.


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

W4DRR said:


> Margaritas are far too complicated, especially after you have had a few.
> All you need is some Jose, a shot glass, some lime slices, and a little salt.
> Cheers.
> 
> ...


You, my friend, are a man after my own heart!!!! If we ever meet at a rally, we will have to enjoy a shot or two of Jose'.
















Cheers,
Gary


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

Easy margarita here.

Frozen Baquardi margarita mix
1/2 can Tequila Quervo Gold
1/2 bag of frozen peaches added to your smoothie maker slowly
at least 3 cans of ice

More ice will dilute if this is too strong. If not strong enough add tequila!









You can also substitute strawberries or other fruit of choice like mangos.

You will be happy in no time, I promise.

Darlene P


----------

